# نادى الsolid works...! انضموا ..!!!



## HABATA (28 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....
اهلا بى عضو جديد بينكم 

انا طالب فى كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس 3 ميكانيكا انتاج ...

يا باشمهندسين ...عايزين نشجع بعض فى السوليد ووركس :15:
انا الحمد لله بعرف استخدم البرنامج كله surfaces.. features..core & cavity ...sheet ****l.. weldements ...
الحمد لله ..بس للأسف انا مستوايا برده مش عاجبنى لأنى فيه حاجات كثيرة مرسمتش بيها لأنى مرسمتش غير معدات بحتاج فيها الfeatures بس ...
نفسى ابقى professional user و كمان نفسى آخد CSWP
يعنى عايزين نشجع بعض و نحط رسمه نتسابق اننا نرسمها و نعرض مهارتنا ...
ها مين معانا ..!!!:78:


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (28 سبتمبر 2006)

هلا الف هلا بيك اخي 
والله ماشاء الله تعرف كثير من الاشياء 
ان شاء الله بتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله 
امين يارب 
انا يمني الجنسيه وادرس في الجزائر الشقيق 
متشرفين بيك اخي


----------



## هيثم حلمى (29 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك لكن اللى ماعندوش البرنامج نفسه يعمل ايه ؟؟؟

يا ريت ترفع البرنامج حتى نعمل له download


----------



## HABATA (29 سبتمبر 2006)

البرنامج موجود يا اخى عندك فى منتدى البرامج هنا


----------



## islam2a (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا بالرغم من ان خبرتى ضعيفة فى solidworks
لاكن انا بحب البرنامج دة اوى

انا موافق على فكرتك
وتوكل على الله*


----------



## HABATA (29 سبتمبر 2006)

يا شباب ان جتلكم عشان انتوا تشغلونى مش انا اللى اشغلكم :81:
بس خلاص بقى حنشغل بعض كلنا 
ده رسمة رسمتها بارشادات كتاب السوليد الadvanced 2006
فى المرفقات 
مش من وحى خيالى ده من الكتاب :14: بس انا مشيت مع الخطوات عشان انا لسه مش كويس اوى فى الadvanced فبتدرب :63:


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (30 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## HABATA (30 سبتمبر 2006)

and here is another pic...
i drew it by the aid of dome and flex features

hey sw users where r u???


----------



## HABATA (1 أكتوبر 2006)

sw users where r u???


----------



## kyd (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انعم الله على واخذت الكرس هذا العام ولكننى ينقصنى بعض رسوم المستوى المتقدم


----------



## HABATA (2 أكتوبر 2006)

طب ورينا شغلك يا باشا شجعنا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أكتوبر 2006)

باذن الله نتسابق اخوك محمد 4 انتاج القاهرة


----------



## HABATA (2 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلا يا محمد ...يلا يا باشا ..شجعنا كده ....


----------



## Abdullah_8406 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس خريج 2006 وشغال دلوقتي في قسم التصنيع في احدى الشركات واقوم بالتصميم على ال solidworks واحب ان أعرض عليكم اول منتج صممته و هو concrete mixer خلاطة اسمنت بجميع أحجامها


----------



## هيثم حلمى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هيثم حلمى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب


----------



## abahind (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إدا كان ممكن أن تساعدني في إنجاز الرسم الكامل و التطبيقي علي البعد الثالث 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة
و لك جزيل الشكر 
إني جد محتاج لمساعدتك


----------



## jidi (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا جدعان ما رايكم في تنظيم دوررات محددة على السوليدوركس في موضوعات مختلفة على surfaces sheets ......


----------



## nadir2bba (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب جامعي سنة 5 هندسة ميكانيكية من الجزائر
عندي بض الدروس عن solidworks باللغة العربية اتصل بي علئ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## خبير.ص (1 نوفمبر 2006)

very good abdullah


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shikh (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أصدقائي المهندسين إذا كان هناك كتاب او ملف تعليمي متقدم يضم جميع مكاتب هذا البرنامج مثل cosmos work أرجو أرسالها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nadir2bba (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الئ الاخ habata أهدي اليك هدا الكتاب الرائع في solidworks ستجده بعنوان كتاب في solidworks و أرجو أن ينال اعجابك
أخوك ندير من الجزائر


----------



## productique (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم اخوكم عبد الرزاق من الجزائر
اشارك بهذا التصميم الكامل لآلة 
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=BFALLj463
l
الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24375
مارأيكم.....


----------



## productique (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اه
أين الجميع؟............................


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (9 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا بيك أخي Habata,
أنا معاك بس وين الرسمات اللي راح نتسابق عليها !!


----------



## jidi (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ياجدعان أنا طرحت فكرة الدورة على السوليد عندي مكتبة لا بأس منها على السوليد سأتفرغ لتنزيلها على الربيدشير لتكون في متناول الجدعان وساوافيكم ان شاء الله باللينكات
ملاحظة : كلها باللغة شكسبير


----------



## معتصم111 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الئ الاخ jidi :56:
نحن بالانتظار بفارق الصبر:11:


----------



## hossin (28 نوفمبر 2006)

احسنت يا مهندسين العرب والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا محتاج اتعلم برنامج solid works*

انا محتاج اتعلم برنامج solid works من البداية حتى الاحتراف


----------



## minajim (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد ان اعرف الفرق بين الsolidworks& solidedge &autocad


----------



## عبدالكريم2 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

فكره جميله و ان شاء الله انضم لكم بعد الحصول على البرنامج و التمرين عليه .


----------



## احمد محمود. (22 ديسمبر 2006)

كويس جدا
انا جنبك فى ميكانيكا الازهر
انتظرنى كمان شهرين


----------



## femto_egy (2 يناير 2007)

أرجو ارسال لينك لبرنامج الsolid works
ويا ريت رنامج تعليمى ليه.
شكرا


----------



## محمودسيدابوالوفا (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم انا محتا جدا برنامج Solid Works
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## سعيد الشايب (27 أبريل 2007)

بالنسبه للأخوه المهندسين ألى قدموا رسومات 
بالفعل رائعه و إلى الأمام لكن أنا عندى أقتراح ممكن نقدم رسمه بالمساقط الثلاثه مرسومه 2D و كلنا نحولها إلى 3D بالسولدوركس و نقارن رسومتنا مع بعض ة ألى تقابله مشكله بكتبها 

و شئ أخر الأخوه ألى عايزين البرنامج و التعليم عليهم بالمواضيع الأتيه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51543&highlight=solidworks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51394&highlight=solidworks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34025&highlight=solidworks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39837&highlight=solidworks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11300&highlight=solidworks


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووررررررررر


----------



## هيثم حلمى (28 أبريل 2007)

إقتراح جميل جداً ...............


----------



## سعيد الشايب (29 أبريل 2007)

أيه يا جماعة أنا مش عايز شكر على الفكره أحنا عيزين نبدء


----------



## what (29 أبريل 2007)

ياجماعه نبي كتب تعلم على الsolid works


----------



## emadm (10 مايو 2007)

*كتاب Solid works*

أنا المهندس عماد مدرس برنامج SolidWorks
قمت بنشر كتاب دليل المستخدم لاحتراف SolidWorks 2006 في سوريا وهو عبارة عن خلاصة ترجمة help إضافة لأسئلة عدة طلاب قمت بايجاد حلول لها وهو نتاج عدة دورات متوفر ومن يرغب بالحصول على أي مساعد في البرنامج أنا جاهز الكتاب باللغة العربية
[email protected]


----------



## سعيد الشايب (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للمهندس عماد نرجوا تحميل الكتاب لتعم الفائدة


----------



## سعيد زمزم (14 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع مفيد وانا عن نفسي مجال عملي في تصميم قوالب السباكة باستخدام Solid Works


----------



## كاظم عسكر (18 يونيو 2007)

Abdullah_8406 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا مهندس خريج 2006 وشغال دلوقتي في قسم التصنيع في احدى الشركات واقوم بالتصميم على ال solidworks واحب ان أعرض عليكم اول منتج صممته و هو concrete mixer خلاطة اسمنت بجميع أحجامها


ابدعت ياستاذ------ ادعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ثومة (19 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
يا ريت يا مهندس عماد تنزل لنا الكتاب 
لأن كلنا عايزينه


----------



## سعيد زمزم (21 يونيو 2007)

*الاخ عبدالله*



Abdullah_8406 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا مهندس خريج 2006 وشغال دلوقتي في قسم التصنيع في احدى الشركات واقوم بالتصميم على ال solidworks واحب ان أعرض عليكم اول منتج صممته و هو concrete mixer خلاطة اسمنت بجميع أحجامها



علي فكرة يا اخ الرسمة دي من موقع تاني مش رسمتك وبلاش ناخد شغل حد لان ده مش فيه امانه


----------



## محمودسيدابوالوفا (6 يوليو 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة _
_انا اخيكم محمو__د_
_نفسى اعرف واتعليم كل حاجة عن برنامج __Solid works_


----------



## AL-baz (7 يوليو 2007)

*handbook for SW*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني في منتدى المهندسين العرب أحب أن أتحفكم بهذا الرابط الذي تجدون فيه مناهج للهندسة الميكانيكية ومن ضمنها الرسم الهندسي (((ME210))) ومعه Manual ولكنه باللغة الإنجليزية 
ولكن عل فيه الفائدة للجميع .
http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/me/ugcourses.htm
أخوكم الباز
جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن 
دمتم بخير


----------



## سعيد الشايب (8 يوليو 2007)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## طلال عبيد (9 يوليو 2007)

يا اخوان انا عندي برنامج solidwork 2007 لكن مش عارف انزلو على الجهاز ممكن المساعده


----------



## سعيد الشايب (9 يوليو 2007)

ممكن تديهانى و أنا أنزلها عندى و أقولك نزلتها أزاى


----------



## حنان احمد (9 يوليو 2007)

انا طالبة بكلية الهندسة قسم ميكانيكا_تصميم وانتاج
عايزة شرح البرنامج بالتفصيل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr_said53 (9 يوليو 2007)

thank you baz
good manual


----------



## kyd (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هل حد يعرف شركات شغالة بالبرنامج


----------



## سعيد الشايب (10 يوليو 2007)

م/ حنان 
الروابط بالأسفل بها كتب قيمه عن البرنامج
http://www.zshare.net/download/solidworks-2005-essentials-course-volume-1-pdf.html
http://www.keepmyfile.com/download/acaa931557623
و بالتوفيق


----------



## اشرف حسين (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من الاخوان الكرام ارسالي نسخة تعليمية بالعربي عن برنامج solidworks 
على ashraf_nobane*********** 
:11: :10: :86: :55:


----------



## غسان التكريتي (25 يوليو 2007)

احسنتم ولكن انا ليست لدي معلومات عن هذا البرنامج ممكن لو تفضل احدكم لو شرح لي بشكل بسيط عن البرنامج


----------



## سليمان عيدي (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و إنغعنا بما علمتنا و زدنا علماً و عملاً و فقهاً في الدين يا أرحم الراحمين .
أخوتي الأحبة زادكم الله من علمه و جزاكم كل خير نود من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع لما له من أهمية كيرة بالنسبة لجميع المهندسين و بالنسبة لي لدي بعض الكتب بالغة الانكليزية إضافة إلى بعض المشاريع الجاهزة إن شاء الله سأقوم برفعهم و من يود أي إستفسار علي قدر إستطاعتي يرجى كتابة إستفساره ضمن هذه النافذة .


----------



## ابو رامة (14 أغسطس 2007)

اذاتقدر ترسملي مصعد كهربائي من تصميمك بكل الاجزاء الميكانيكية فقط راح تكسب مني كثير جدا وفي نفس الوقت راح تتعلم كثير


----------



## ابو رامة (14 أغسطس 2007)

عندي البرنامج ولكن لم استخدمة ولم اتعلم الا على مبادئة الاولى


----------



## ابو رامة (14 أغسطس 2007)

في عند زميلي برنامج لتعليم السولد وورك لكن باللغة الانجليزية اللي يبغاة يخبرني


----------



## ابو رامة (14 أغسطس 2007)

عندي افكار جبارة تكسب ذهب ما ينقصني الا اتعلم على السولد اللي عندة استعداد يشاركني وفاهم في السولد يكلمني


----------



## ايهاب العربي (17 أغسطس 2007)

اخي عبد الله رسم ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايهاب العربي (17 أغسطس 2007)

ابو رامه انا مستعد ولكنني لسه بتعلم


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (17 أغسطس 2007)

تمام اوى الفكره يا بشمهندس يلا حاول تعمل مسابقات فى المنتدى على البرنامج و انا معاكو


----------



## باسم حميدو (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا ان شاء الله هاتخرج السنه الى جايه وطبعا مينفعش اكون لسه معرفش حاجه عن برامج الرسم الميكانيكى وبالاخص الsoild work
البرنامج دا فعلا مهول بس انا بعانى مشكله فى تحميل البرنامج منى منتدى البرامج لانه على اربع اسطوانات مرفوعين على الميجا ابللود الى بعانى منه مشكله واعتقد ناس كتير معايا
فا ياريت:11: :11: حد ممكن يرفع البرنامج على اى موقع تانى زى mihd
انا عارف ان العمليه متعبه بس فعلا زى ما قال الاخ Habata
عايزين نشجع بعض ودا شئ جميل جدا انا على فكره كنت مخصص الصيف دا للبرامج الى زى دى واحاجت تانيه ولحد دلوقتى:87: ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## سعيد زمزم (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*اعمل باستخدام السوليد ووركس*



ابو رامة قال:


> عندي افكار جبارة تكسب ذهب ما ينقصني الا اتعلم على السولد اللي عندة استعداد يشاركني وفاهم في السولد يكلمني



اعمل باستخدام البرنامج في عمل قوالب السباكة ارجو الاتصال في حال الرغبة في التعاون


----------



## Reliability (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحتاج لمساعدة بسيطه

هي

لدي قطعة بيضاوية الشكل أرغب برسم أنبوب يحيط بها بشكل حلزوني من أسفل إلى أعلى

http://upload.9q9q.net/image/MmLVwUOMJ0Z/part2.jpg.html


----------



## Reliability (6 سبتمبر 2007)

Reliability قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أحتاج لمساعدة بسيطه
> 
> ...


 


need Required

Any body here?


----------



## mbm2005 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم,لو سمحت يا اخ Habata , ياريت تقولي الامر اللي استخدمت بيه عمل الفاز دي, هل هو امر Flex, ارجو المساعده والسلام ختام


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي بايجاد كتاب يشرح solidworks 2000 تحديدا


----------



## نوووووووور (2 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود الطيب


----------



## المختار الأبيض (9 مارس 2009)

و أنا أنضم إليكم في نادي الـsolidworks بالرغم من أنني مبتديء في هذا المجال !!


----------



## abrahams (10 مارس 2009)

أنا اخوكم من الجزائر الشقيقة اود المشاركة معكم في هدا النتدى الرائع, أنا طالب بصدد التحضير لشهادة الهندسة الميكانيكية تخصص بناءات , لا أقول أنني أتقن التصميم ب solidxorks ولكنني أريد التعلم أكثر, فأنا أوافق بعض الأخوة في التنافس على تصميم يضعه يطرح للتنافس ,


----------



## حسن الأديب (10 مارس 2009)

وفقكم الله هذه البرامج هامة جدا للمهندس نرجوكم اهتموا بها لمستقبلكم


----------



## إلى فلسطين (11 مارس 2009)

على فكرة يا شباب جزاكم الله الخير جميعاً لكن لم يرق الموضوع إلى المستوى المطلوب كل ما رأيته وقرأته في الصفحات السابقة مجرد : أفكار غير مطبقة وتساؤلات واستفسارات نرجو من الزملاء المختصين التفاعل أكثر ارفاق نماذج وتمارين أكثر لتعم الفائدة والسلام عليكم


----------



## أسامة علي عمر (11 مارس 2009)

*solidworks*

أشياء روعة في المستوى و لكنها فوق مقدرتي أنا لا أستطيع رسم السيور مثلا و أثناء التحريك لا أستطيع التحكم بالسرعة فمثلا على نفس الآلة هناك حركتان كل حركة و بطيئة و سريعة 
ماهي طريقة رسم القشاط و تعشيقه مع البكرة 
كيف نعبر عن الزيت او كيف نرسم السوائل 
كيف نعشق المسننات 
الأشكال صعبة نرجو وضع رسمات أخف لنقدر عليها و تكون ذات صلة بالصناعة 
و كل الاشكال ذات صلة في الصناعة و لكن نتمنى أن نرى قوالب حقن بلاستيك في المنتدى 
و الشكر لمن تطوع بالاجابة و للجميع الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## baki01 (13 مارس 2009)

*انا محتاج للدروس في **solid works للانني ادرس في السنة الاولى علوم وتكنولوجيا الميكانيكية
واريد دروس ايضا في مادت Conception و Production
وشكراا
*


----------



## مهندسسسس (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم .....أرجو ان تقبلوني عضوا جديدا في المنتدى ...


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يا ترى يا عبد الله تقصد ايه بجميع احجماها يا ترى استخدمت كونفيجريشن ولا ديزاين تيبل 
وطبعا يا حباطا انت منور المنتدى بس عندي ليك سؤال 
يا ترى لو احنا بنشتغل في سوليد ووركس وعاملين كونفيجريشن ومعادلات في نفس الوقت الكلام ده يأثر ازاي في الاسمبلي؟
بغض النظر حقيقي يا جماعة مجهود هايل
شغل السيرفس اللي معمول معقول، واستخدماك للفوتو فيو 360 كويس جدا


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (15 مارس 2009)

العضو الكريم اسامة علي
حضرتك سألت اسئلة كتيرة جدا هحاول ارد على بعض منها
طريقة رسمة السيور في سوليد ووركس سهلة جدا عن طريق Insert Belt وبمجرد انك تشاور على اسطح البكر سوليد ووركس هايقوم بالباقي(طبعا لازم تكون جوا اسمبلي)
مش عارف تقصد ايه بالضبط بكلمة قشاط (لو كان قصدك الكي واي) ده شئ ممكن يكون سهل جدا عن طريق ادراج سمارت كمبوننت 
تعشيق المسننات يتم بطريقتين في سوليدووركس اولا عن طريق mate اسمها Gear
والطريقة التانية Gear and penion mate ودول طبعا هتلاقيهم في قسم الميكانيكال مايت
بالنسبة لقوالب حقن البلاستيك والاشكال السهلة المستخدمة في الصناعة عموما واي مكتبة عايز تنزلها لسوليد ووركس برضو سهل جدا لو دخلت على www.3d*******central.com
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الموائع سوليد ووركس هو برنامج سوليد يعني كلو سوليد بس طبعا ممكن نعمل بيه سميوليشن للموائع عن طريق Simulation Flow Analysis
يا ريت اكون جاوبتك على بعض اسئلتك واعذرني على تقصيري


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (17 مارس 2009)

ايه يا جماعة الموضوع ده بقى قديم ما حدش بيدخل عليه ليه
على الاقل حد يقول فيه استفادة ولا لا؟


----------



## hisham zaky (17 مارس 2009)

دى ياجماعه capping machine 

solidworks 2009:

:73::73::73::73:


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (18 مارس 2009)

*قارورة زيت أركان المغربي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إليكم قارورة زيت أركان المغربي في العمل الصلب :d


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (21 مارس 2009)

شغل هايل جدا
بس ايه رأيكو لو عقدنا الموضوع شوية ودخلنا في تطبيقات مختلفة


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 مارس 2009)

أنا انشاء اللة معاكم


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (21 مارس 2009)

معانا بقلبك ولا ايه يا بشمهندس
فين المشاركة
ولا حتى اسأل سؤال!!!!


----------



## الحمنراني (25 مارس 2009)

هديه لكم كتاب في هذا البرنامج

http://viid.de/aboutme2.htm
Solid Work*s *


----------



## abdo292001 (26 مارس 2009)

I need MOTIONWORKS for Solidworks 2006 or 2004


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (30 مارس 2009)

2004 و 2006 ايه بس ايه التأخر ده وبعدين احنا ما بنقدمش هنا برامج اسأل عن اي حاجة في سوليد ووركس وحنا نجاوبك او اعرض شغل انت عملتو بسوليد ووركس واحنا نقولك رأينا فيه
كده يعني يا هندزة


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (11 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

ده شغلي وانا بتعلم surface
وعندي سؤال عن الmates
بالنسبه للسير والترس مش بتظبط معايا

وشكرا


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (27 أغسطس 2009)

*انتوا فين*

انتوا رحتوا فين ياناااااااااااااااااااااااس

عايزين نكمل شغل


----------



## مهندس مصر (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرئع ده 

انا متابع معاكم ، باتعلم بس حاجات فى البرنامج الجميل ده وأن شاء الله أدخل المنافسة معاكم قريبا


----------



## د.محبس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## الكونكورد الطائر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن كتاب لتعليم البرنامج


----------



## شادي حمو (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا ممكن تعلموني السوليد وورك


----------



## صوان ابو محمد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مشكلتي في التحمييل دائما يرفض


----------

